
Taiwanese "Blink of the Eye" Chip - 100 X WiFi - MaysonL
http://www.physorg.com/news145636894.html
======
wmf
An extremely poor article (in the typical mainstream science journalism
style). I guess this is a 60 Ghz chip which means its range is very short.

